# Applied for two rescue pups!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I cruise petfinder every day just about looking to see if I find a sweet lil fluff to adopt. I found two! One is 8 wkd old from OH, puppymill baby and the other is a local 2 1/2 yr old who's breeder thought she was to small to used for breeding. For the local one, it states pending, but the lady emailed me and said my app looked great, but she had to interview the lady and make a decsion. If not then Im next on the list. Now if by chance I can get the OH baby I gotta figure out how!! We will see!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck - I hope everything works out!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Good luck! Please keep us posted. It's wonderful that you're considering giving them a forever home.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 13 2010, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873125


> Well, I cruise petfinder every day just about looking to see if I find a sweet lil fluff to adopt. I found two! One is 8 wkd old from OH, puppymill baby and the other is a local 2 1/2 yr old who's breeder thought she was to small to used for breeding. For the local one, it states pending, but the lady emailed me and said my app looked great, but she had to interview the lady and make a decsion. If not then Im next on the list. Now if by chance I can get the OH baby I gotta figure out how!! We will see!![/B]


I must have missed a bunch of posts...I'm confused...I thought I remembered you were waiting for some puppies from Janet/show dog breeder???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 13 2010, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873339


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 13 2010, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873125





> Well, I cruise petfinder every day just about looking to see if I find a sweet lil fluff to adopt. I found two! One is 8 wkd old from OH, puppymill baby and the other is a local 2 1/2 yr old who's breeder thought she was to small to used for breeding. For the local one, it states pending, but the lady emailed me and said my app looked great, but she had to interview the lady and make a decsion. If not then Im next on the list. Now if by chance I can get the OH baby I gotta figure out how!! We will see!![/B]


I must have missed a bunch of posts...I'm confused...I thought I remembered you were waiting for some puppies from Janet/show dog breeder???
[/B][/QUOTE]
I thought the same thing too. Aren't you getting a new puppy in Feb, Delilah Rose?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck with your applications for the pups! :Good luck: 
Maybe your thinking of a sibling for your upcoming Delilah?
Perhaps you've been bitten hard by the Malt bug and want a few angels to spoil?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this the little snowball from OH? I was wondering how she is doing. She is so cute.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope you get them. We just adopted a puppymill puppy two months ago and she's doubled in size since we got her. She was so pathetically bony at 13 weeks. She's doing just great and the vet couldn't believe the transformation when we went back to see him this past week. Rescues are definately the way to go.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh I'm still getting my Delilah Rose!! But I wanna help a malt in need too. I think the local malt probably is a no go, since I haven't heard back. I'm not sure how I am going to get to OH.I know hubby won't be up for that. The only reason why he will go to TN with me is because on the way to Janet's is Chickamauga and Rock City and he loves that place and we plan on making it a weekend trip for just the two of us.

ONCE I get situated and get my grad school out of the way and my younger two are a little older. I would love to do Maltese rescue.


----------

